# Whole Manzanita trees, and other driftwood.



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

this should SO be a for sale thread lol.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Brush them with wire brush and then soak them for a few days in trash can.
Sell etc. Or keep.

Trim off the really fine branches and roots.

Regards

Tom Barr


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

how tall is that last one in the last pic?? gosh i want it sooo bad!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

jargonchipmunk said:


> this should SO be a for sale thread lol.


haha, thanks, I've got no idea how to price these guys though. They're also very dirty  i'll have to see how they stand up to power washing if it's warm enough tomorrow. 



plantbrain said:


> Brush them with wire brush and then soak them for a few days in trash can.
> Sell etc. Or keep.
> 
> Trim off the really fine branches and roots.
> ...


I've got a power washer actually, but I'm a little hesitant to abuse these guys to much, since they're very delicate. They're pretty much entirely made of fine branches.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

gogreen said:


> how tall is that last one in the last pic?? gosh i want it sooo bad!


(I missed your post, sorry) 

if you're talking about the stump, including that long root it is 24" wide, and about 30" tall.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

doll, think of a number in your head and multiply it by a hundred. I think that's how a lot of the people who pick things up off the ground and then sell them price it


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

How I envy u dollface. Very nice.


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

OMG is the right dimension i was looking for...you are so lucky...like he said...i envy you. its so freaking hard to find those things here..well i dont know where to look haha


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

gogreen said:


> OMG is the right dimension i was looking for...you are so lucky...like he said...i envy you. its so freaking hard to find those things here..well i dont know where to look haha


Haha, sorry, that stump is claimed, but I might be able to find somthing similar if you'd like. 

It may depend on where you are in California, but you may be able to find somthing with a day trip up into the foothills.


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

im from LA...i was thinking of hiking on the hill next weekend but the problem is i have no idea which wood/tree is which lol


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

gogreen said:


> im from LA...i was thinking of hiking on the hill next weekend but the problem is i have no idea which wood/tree is which lol


Manzanita trees are pretty easy to pick out, they have bright red bark with pale green leaves. The dead stuff (wich is what you want) is silver/grey, and usually you just pick out whatever looks cool off the ground.


----------



## purplecity (Jul 28, 2008)

wana donate me some? lol


----------



## joy613 (Jun 19, 2007)

That is some really nice pieces of driftwood.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

> I also dug out this really cool stump a few days ago that's destined for a 20 gallon low tech. (with some slightly more traditional fare in the background)


I would love to get a stump like this for my 90 gal corner bowfront. It is exactly what I have been looking for. If you can get one, I would work with you on a price. A stump like this, with the 30" height would stick out of the top of my aqurium and would look so cool! Let me know, would you please!

Thx - Mark


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I'd not worry too much about the power washer, the manzys are rather flexible actually. You can blast the lower parts and the trunks etc, certainly the larger pieces. I leave those stumps in the ground unless I can easily pull them out by hand. 

There are lots and lots of those type of stumps all over the place along road sides, but it takes work to dig them out.

After about 1-2 weeks, the plecos, shrimp etc will pick off the grey color.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Dollface said:


> They range from this cute litte guy who's destined for a 5.5 gallon moss tree scape, at about 8" tops


I so want this one or one like it. so pretty and would look good in my ADA Mini M 

LMK if you decide to sell a few smaller ones like this.

Craig


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> I'd not worry too much about the power washer, the manzys are rather flexible actually. You can blast the lower parts and the trunks etc, certainly the larger pieces. I leave those stumps in the ground unless I can easily pull them out by hand.
> 
> There are lots and lots of those type of stumps all over the place along road sides, but it takes work to dig them out.
> 
> ...


I got a new head for the powerwasher that has adjustable settings wich is perfect for the more delicate stuff. So hopefully these guys should all be cleaned up in a week or so. 

As to getting stuff out of the ground, these little ones come out super easy, they almost pop out if you look at them the wrong way. 
The larger stump was a bit more tricky, I took about an hour or two to dig it out by hand, but my dad says we may be able to pull them out roots and all with a tractor.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> Brush them with wire brush and then soak them for a few days in trash can.
> Sell etc. Or keep.
> 
> Trim off the really fine branches and roots.
> ...


then give them to me.

you're sitting on a gold mine there. Take advantage of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

I would definitely be interested in some as well. You could look at badcopnofishtank SNS thread for pricing. Ask less if you dont want to clean them.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Dollface do you still got some of those nice small ones left? Like the one in the second picture or similar? I will soooo take it off your hands you don't need to do anything to it, I will clean it and trim it myself  
Please let me know if you got something I could buy from you  
Thank you


----------



## bibbels (Sep 29, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> then give them to me.
> 
> *you're sitting on a gold mine there*. Take advantage of it! :thumbsup:


Definitely. Hope to see these in the S&S soon


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, I hope to have these trees up for sale in about a week. 

Quick question while I'm posting, would anyone be intrested in an a la carte type deal for selling regular old manzanita branches? Like, pick and individually numbered branch to mix and match your own packages?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Dollface said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys, I hope to have these trees up for sale in about a week.
> 
> Quick question while I'm posting, would anyone be intrested in an a la carte type deal for selling regular old manzanita branches? Like, pick and individually numbered branch to mix and match your own packages?


mix and match would e too much work and get waaay too confusing too fast


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Dollface said:


> My dad is on a never ending quest to clear manzanita off our land, so in the process of that, I pulled up about 40 of these small dead manzanita trees today. I thought you guys might like them.


Doing mix and match probably would get a little confusing. Maybe doing a good price for each one would be a better idea. But I wouldn't mind getting the first and third from the bottom right . I know the one in the second picture has been spoken for so I really wouldn't mind having one or both of the ones I mentioned. And maybe even the second from the bottom left. They just so perfect for my forest scape I want to do in my 14g that I'm getting  Keep us posted when you will be ready to sell them. Can't wait


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

oh no, the whole trees are going to be sold individually, I was thinking of doing mix/match for just regular branches.  

that right most one on the bottom is the one from the second picture, btw, it's staying with me for a future 5.5 tree scape, you're free to the other one though.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Dollface said:


> oh no, the whole trees are going to be sold individually, I was thinking of doing mix/match for just regular branches.
> 
> that right most one on the bottom is the one from the second picture, btw, it's staying with me for a future 5.5 tree scape, you're free to the other one though.


Ok cool. I'm up for that  So the 3rd one from the bottom right is the one I could get from you? Let me know


----------

